
Apps Are Sharing Health and Finance Information with Facebook, Not Telling Users - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/22/18236398/facebook-mobile-apps-data-sharing-ads-health-fitness-privacy-violation
======
jamesjbell
How much abuse will Apple and Google tolerate until FB gets deplatformed by
the Play store and App store?

